# Specs on a T66 turbo?



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

???? someone is selling them for real cheap, what the spool up time on a VR?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on a T66 turbo? (StreetRyda)*

um, you'll be waiting a bit. Though I did meet a driver who put is FD3S into the 9's with a T66. that was 6 motors later though


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Specs on a T66 turbo? (germanrox)*

Spooling is more of a function of the hotside of the turbo, the cheaper T04's that we see for sale usually have .96 and 1.xx exhaust housings with P and Q trim wheels, that's a HUGE hotside that's not meant for a 2.8 or smaller motor unless you plan to rev it to 13k or so.
Paul


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

bump i love information


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*

i.e. the chap that put a 1.32 A/R hotside T04 on a vr and was wondering why it wasn't making any boost


----------

